

Fzf: Fuzzy finder for your shell - justinmk
https://github.com/junegunn/fzf

======
justinmk
fzf is very thoughtfully designed. Even installing it is a pleasant experience
(which is what compelled me to submit it to HN).

Some unexpected features, in addition to just being a super-fast fuzzy-finder:

    
    
        - works with pipes:
        $ find * -type f | fzf > selected
        
        - Extended-search mode (borrowed/improved from zaw[1])
    
        - auto-completion support for bash and zsh. Used 
          to fuzzy-search PIDs, ssh hostnames, and of course
          filename arguments for any command. 
    

[1] [https://github.com/zsh-users/zaw](https://github.com/zsh-users/zaw)

